# Yongnuo ST-E2 vs Canon ST-E2



## studio1972 (Mar 24, 2011)

I've put together a short review of the Yongnuo ST-E2 in comparison to the Canon unit on my blog. I found the recycling time on the Yongnuo to be slower than the Canon unit, which is a problem. Otherwise, it's a nice piece of kit however:

http://sarahmcdonnell.co.uk/photo-gear/yongnuo-st-e2-speedlite-transmitter-review/


----------



## bvukich (Mar 24, 2011)

Nice writeup.

I find the recycle times being an issue really odd. Do you have any low internal resistance NIMH cells to test with (like PowerEx, etc)? They can provide a lot more current than high internal resistance cells like the eneloops can. I know eneloops are no good in a flashgun, and while I wouldn't expect the ST-E2 to need high current like a speedlight, it's worth a shot.


----------



## Bob Howland (Mar 24, 2011)

_I know eneloops are no good in a flashgun_

I didn't know that. I've been using them in my 550EX's and 580EX2 for years.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 24, 2011)

Bob Howland said:


> _I know eneloops are no good in a flashgun_
> 
> I didn't know that. I've been using them in my 550EX's and 580EX2 for years.



Try some low internal resistance NIMH cells some time, they have a higher capacity, and can supply more current. Your flashes will cycle significantly faster. Only downside is relatively fast self discharge rate. Let them sit for a month and they will be half dead (actually closer to 25% a month self discharge). For anything that will be sitting for months with relatively little usage, like a remote control, use eneloops; I have a few sets, they're great. For high drain uses, like flashguns, there are better alternatives.


----------



## studio1972 (Mar 24, 2011)

I tried the eneloops and also some Costco alkaline batteries, same result with both. The eneloops are recommended in Syl Arena's book which is why I use them, but maybe there are better ones out there. The 2CR5 in the canon unit is 6V however, and as it is a lithium battery, I guess it probably has more oomph than NiMH.


----------



## bvukich (Mar 24, 2011)

studio1972 said:


> I tried the eneloops and also some Costco alkaline batteries, same result with both. The eneloops are recommended in Syl Arena's book which is why I use them, but maybe there are better ones out there. The 2CR5 in the canon unit is 6V however, and as it is a lithium battery, I guess it probably has more oomph than NiMH.



My first instinct on battery selection for a ST-E2 clone that takes AAs would be eneloops. It's something that _should_ be low drain. If fresh alkaline batteries didn't make a difference (higher voltage, 1.5v vs. 1.2v, current when new is comparable to a mid-grade NIMH), then I doubt higher current NIMH cells will change much either, but it's worth a shot if you happen to have them.

Most likely though, it's just a design limitation. You have to cut more than just profit margin to get something down in price that far, design and component quality are the only places it can come from.


----------



## unfocused (Mar 24, 2011)

Thanks for the review Sarah. 

I was unaware of this product, but after reading about the rotating shoe, I'm very interested. It seems like that alone would make this worthwhile for a 7D owner like myself (Use the built-in flash trigger under most circumstances, but have the Yongnuo available when the setup is wrong for the on-camera trigger).


----------



## studio1972 (Mar 24, 2011)

unfocused said:


> Thanks for the review Sarah.
> 
> I was unaware of this product, but after reading about the rotating shoe, I'm very interested. It seems like that alone would make this worthwhile for a 7D owner like myself (Use the built-in flash trigger under most circumstances, but have the Yongnuo available when the setup is wrong for the on-camera trigger).



Yes, that's one of may favourite features. It works quite nicely, turning smoothly with notches at various angles. I've been looking again at the strength of the beam, and it flashes a lot brighter than the canon, which itself is brighter than the 7D I suspect. So that should help you outdoors I think.


----------

